# Jaguar XJ6



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

NCOP Guidelines on Electric ICV's here: https://infrastructure.gov.au/roads...COP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_01Jan2011.pdf


----------



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

*Build components*
The parts list below is likely to change as research continues, but figured I'd put down what I'm thinking for a starting point. I also want to add that none of these are recommendations and that the links provided are for my own reference. If this is breaking the rules, please let me know so I can copy this elsewhere!

*Batteries:*
CALB 180's are the likely choice however full sizing needs to be done first. 
http://www.ev-power.com.au/-CALB-Lithium-LiFePO4-Cells-.html

*BMS:*
??? Open for suggestions here. 

*Motors:*
Likely to be WarP 11 or dual WarP 9 motor/s

*Controller:*
Probably Zilla 2K


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

Holy crap this is almost exactly the build that i want! although you want higher specs than me.

Whereabouts in Australia are you?

you'll find two warp 9's are lighter than a warp 11 IIRC you might get equal/ better performance from them. (not sure exactly)

I've been advised the original gearbox was not that strong so you may like to try and find a manual from a holden or i'm going to use a powerglide (although i doubt you'll get the high speed you would want). I did find the details of a guy who modifys jag diffs, you might need his details to get that high speed. i'll try to find them. 

I'm going to try and use an XJ12, i think i'll need the extra weight for batteries etc but i'd be keen to try and use an XJ6, theyre cheaper and more plentiful

Just saw your private message will respond through there. 

Glenn


----------



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey Glenn, I'm in the Southern Highlands NSW area. To be honest I think the 4 seconds is a bit of a dream but hey, I can do that right!  All in all, I'll be happy with anything that can throw you back in your seat to show off what electric is capable of.

Most of the parts I'm looking at I'm still leaving a bit of time to convince me what is right. I'm trying to fit in time to compare various builds and haven't settled on whether 2x WarP 9's are better than a WarP 11 (or maybe even 2!).

Yeah the gearbox I'm honestly not sure about, was only going to try to keep it with the single motor to start and try to save a little in costs, but I've also considered both direct drive and a powerglide transmission. I prefer to keep it auto as I don't want to add a clutch etc. Yeah if you find the Jag diff guy, please pass on his details.

--Adrian


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

Good to see another Jag conversion.

150km range, top speed over 150km/h etc sounds all capable. however, I must add by saying. This is will make your car very heavy and expensive. 

I only got about 30% of my project completed but i can tell you that Jag has already exceeded by first predicted budget. (spent over $35k already and still need charger + Chademo + weight reduction)

Even when money isnt an issue, I dont think you want to fill more than half of your car with batteries...Acceleration, distance, top speed are all independent and hard to have it all. 

Take a good look into EValbum and try and find any car that can do over 150km. I doubt it's fast or has a good top speed.

Ps: As for a transmission, if you are staying with single motor, I really do recommend powerglide and I am planning to use it for me self in future too. 

-Rui


----------



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey Rui, *plugs ears* lalalalalala! Yeah I can't help myself, I don't have an extreme budget but I do have extreme tastes and wants :grin:

Costwise I'm expecting initial cost to be around $30K, then as things are added, more as needed. To achieve this I'm hoping to get a bunch of second hand gear except for the motor. Once I've got a drivable EV, then I'll get to work on the other stuff.

I'm thinking of keeping things "modular" to a certain degree, ie multiple configurations of batteries for different requirements, when doing the daily commute, I don't need it to be super fast and only really need a top speed of around 120-130. 

However that being said, I still want that throw you back feeling when wanted for some quick burst. I've been tossing up all sorts of ideas such as supercaps etc for that extra burst of speed. Not sure if that's been tried or would work (need to search more), but it initially sounds workable in my head.


----------



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

praetorian said:


> I've been tossing up all sorts of ideas such as supercaps etc for that extra burst of speed. Not sure if that's been tried or would work (need to search more), but it initially sounds workable in my head.


So I just did a search... yeah... probably not going to work as I thought in my head


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

I've worked on Cap with race cars and I can tell you its not worth the effort and $$$. 

What's your main requirement? is it the distance or acceleration?

I know 11" motor can give you top speed of 150km/h + eventually. 
The only thing that's holding this project up is the distance. 
I am putting 100Ah x 100 (320kg) and that's just about capable of 120km with 3600+lb Jag. I know 180Ah would give me over 150km range but there just isnt enough space for it in my car. 

Take your time thinking about it


----------



## praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

Roderick said:


> Take your time thinking about it


^This is certainly the part that I'm heeding the most to avoid any costly mistakes/learning experiences!

Main effort is going into range, this car will eventually be my daily commute car and needs a minimum of 130Km range (Ideally 150Km) for a return trip. I wanted to make it so that there are two banks of batteries, one that can be removed when wanted to reduce weight and make it faster but reducing the range significantly (down to around 50Km). So if I can make it so that I can remove 100Km's worth of batteries that would be nice to do. 

What's the best calculator you've found? I wouldn't mind theorising a bunch of different configurations to see what comes up best overall for what I'm after.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

praetorian said:


> ^This is certainly the part that I'm heeding the most to avoid any costly mistakes/learning experiences!
> 
> What's the best calculator you've found? I wouldn't mind theorising a bunch of different configurations to see what comes up best overall for what I'm after.


I no longer use the calculator but I did use this before hand to see what's possible and whats not. 
http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

I've built my own simple calculator on excel so if you want to, you can try and figure out how to use it from my excel. (It's just a simple gear ratio stuff to battery size, weight to range etc)


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys!
Very nice project! I would like to make my XJ6 electric too but wife thinks we have enough allready. I have few thoughts i would like to share. I have XJS converted with two different setups tried. So on transmission i have found out that if you do not have one it is wise to cool motor and monitor temp. Very high rear axle ratio would be needed. They are available but i do not know if they are expensive. After i fried my Dual11" i installed single 10" and fixed gear transmission. It was ok, but top speed was resticted by max revs of the motor.I believe that single 11" or Dual9" will give good performance for you. I would take the lighter one. And even i have not tried one yet i would recommend Powerglide or similar. Light, small and you have gears to get more out of your motor. I was able to fit 65 200ah cells to XJS, all hidden from passengers. If you do not need to keep your batteries warm like i have to, there should be enough room for all the amps you need.On Range Rover i get over 100km range on that pack.I did not test max range on Jaguar but it should be a lot more than 100km. 1000 amps from Soliton is a lot if you have suitable gearing.My Range Rover burns rubber from both ends on that. And i have no clutch to play with. If you dont intend to do racing it will be enough, you will propably just fry your motors with more amps, 1000 amps is lot of heat to lose! 
I wish you luck with your very interesting project!
Regards, Harri


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Why not look at recycled Leaf or Volt batteries? Or you could buy a whole Tesla S battery for similar money to your CALBs. Light and powerful. Best looking at oe batteries to future proof your later upgrades. Single 11" with powerful cooling, strong controller like Soliton and keep the original transmission with a sensible slew rate (how quickly power increases through the motor) and you'll do well to start.

I'd fit a simple manual valve body control and choose 2 gears t give acceleration and top speed and just shift by hand from one to the other for now. If I doesn't last that long it should have been a cheap starting point and tell you what gearing you want for a powerglide.


----------



## Eric318 (Aug 9, 2015)

Very interesting.

I also have a XJC with a shot motor + transmission. Tempted to go electric.

Have you guys made progress on your projects? Would love to hear!

Thanks.


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

I've started, got the expensive bits, now trying to jam some batteries and motor in then will fiddle with the auxiliaries later. nothing too much to show yet except an empty engine bay.


----------



## Eric318 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hnag in there, keep us updated!
Enjoy.


----------

